# Rattlesnake Hills this Saturday



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

May be a little short notice for some but we are planning on riding this Saturday October 17th at Rattlesnake Hills ATV park. I think we are planning on meeting at the Shell station of I59 exit 27 in Poplarville around 10 am. 

www.rhatv.com


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If I didnt already have plans I'd go for sure.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah I wish I could have posted sooner but this was the only weekend I could do anything and I had some guys who were not sure if they were gonna be able to make it.

This is the first time I have been able to ride since last spring.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wow.. that kinda sucks


----------

